# Varag Ghoul Chewer into 40k warboss?



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Could it be done, he looks like a fantastic model, these are the bits i would use:
Varag:









The head and iron jaw:









Tabard:









Replace left hand with the choppa and hand from this arm:









Replace right hand with this hand and slugga:









The slugga will be classed as a shoota for the sake of it bieng twin linked.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a good idea for a warboss,if you could pull it off it would be one heck of a warboss.
I think the arms are excellent on the original model, you should keep those shoulder pads.
Maybe if you could get a larger gun instead of a slugga it would look good.
I don't like the tabard, but that's your choice.
Overall, a good conversion idea.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been looking for a bigger shoota and ill keep the arms, ill be cutting the hands off at the wrist and glueing the others in place


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For a warboss he is a little short and a little skinny. He makes a great Nob for leading a mob. 

Here are some pics to show the difference.

Here is Snikrot, Varag Ghoul Chewer and the warboss









Ghoul Chewer and the warboss side by side.









I used Ghoul Chewer's body with the stormboy nob head.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah, ok then, scraps that idea:biggrin:
Im trying to find a big ork that i could use as a warboss, but still use the head,iron jaw and tabard that is above, but im having no luck


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

A larger GW model would be the Orge Kindgdom range or maybe look at the orgryn models in the Imperial Guard.
Well you can always build your own like this person did to make their own dreadnought warboss.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

In the words of an ork himself:

Zoggin' 'eck, we cud jus' git won of dem big arma suits off one of dose pansy blue skinned people and make it into sum mega arma for ma self!









Red = some stabby bits
green = ork glyphs
yellow = orky gubbins and armour
blue = the top off of a black ork pole thing, ya know, the skull with big horns


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> Could it be done, he looks like a fantastic model, these are the bits i would use:
> Varag:
> 
> 
> ...


those are some very well photographed bits :biggrin:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha, sorry, only good pictures i could find of the bits:biggrin:


----------

